# Time For Trains III Jan 14 &15 2012 Art Knapp Plantland Surrey B.C



## bdodge (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

* A very enjoyable time for all with two clubs and two large tables of double track and lots of great deals on trains. Here is a short video of last year's setup. 
** http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=deltatrains#p/u/32/VEN2DPRkHUs *
*Hope to see all train fans from the Pacific Northwest at this meet. Remember it is all free to attend. *


----------



## bdodge (Apr 12, 2009)

Event is coming up two portable g scale modules. Lots of trains runing and some very good stuff on sale.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who might come up from the USA side what is the customs limit on what can be brought back without charges?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Unless it is Alcohol, I don't think we have to pay any duty fees coming back into the US


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I was giving some thought about going to this event. I did find this. http://www.bcdutyfree.com/requirements.html#us


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you have to stay both days, Paul.

*FOR U.S. CITIZENS or RESIDENTS RETURNING TO THE U.S.*




UNDER 48 HOURS


After a stay of less than 48 hours in Canada, a U.S. citizen may return To the U.S. with:
[*]US $200.00 worth of goods, tax and duty free, per person[*]Purchases of alcohol and tobacco are allowed, but may be subject to low duties and taxes[*]Any excess purchases of personal use items, must be declared and may be subject to duties and taxes [/list]OVER 48 HOURS 

After a stay of over 48 hours in Canada, a U.S. citizen may return To the U.S. with:
[*]US $800 worth of goods, tax and duty free, per person[*]Purchases may include 1 litre of liquor , 200 cigarettes (1 carton), and 100 cigars[*]Extra liquor and tobacco is allowed, but may be subject to low duties and taxes [/list]


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Don't quote me on this but I have it on good word from Washington state train club members that due to the fact that Canada has no large model train factories, there is no competion, and thus no duties on Model Train Products. I do not have to pay duties on Model train stuff when I bring it north for the same reason. The limits in this thread I believe are for other products. All the best but check to be sure ! ......Peter.*


----------

